# i7 2600k CPU



## jasonn20

*SOLD*


I have a i7 2600k that has been used for less than two weeks. This cpu has a max multi of 50x.  

$255 shipped - 48 states - Paypal - 

Item will be shipped USPS with a tracking number. 


[URL=http://img42.imageshack.us/i/i72600kforsale001.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img193.imageshack.us/i/i72600kforsale002.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jasonn20

****price reduced****


----------



## jasonn20

[URL=http://img860.imageshack.us/i/i7stability.png/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## xxmorpheus

hex core?


----------



## Hsv_Man

The 2600k not a bad chip any reason why you are selling after just 2 weeks?


----------



## jasonn20

Hsv_Man said:


> The 2600k not a bad chip any reason why you are selling after just 2 weeks?



I ended up getting another one and I do not need two of them.


----------



## jasonn20

xxmorpheus said:


> hex core?



It is a quad core with HyperThreading = 8 threads


----------



## ChrisUlrich

"ended up" getting another one?  Whaaaaat?


----------



## jasonn20

ChrisUlrich said:


> "ended up" getting another one?  Whaaaaat?



Yes, I was binning for a higher multi chip.


----------



## valtopps

nice price


----------



## jasonn20

Tommorow I will more than likely reinstall this chip and retest since my MB has a better bios and I have gained more experience with this platform.  

I may do several runs...  5ghz with p95 run only if temps allow
                                   4.8ghz 1 hour P95 will try for voltage refinement
                                   4.8ghz with auto voltages
 also, max multi with pll overvoltage disabled  -  4.5ghz probably 
                                   5ghz with Ht off 1 hour p95

To a serious potential buyer what would you like to see because I am only going to reinstall this chip for a limited about of time.  It is already boxed and ready to ship but I reluctently feel I may need to do a retest.    

This 4.8ghz Ht On with 1.428v has good temps so I may have it right on the money.  I have found that even with lower voltage 2600k's @ 4.8ghz that they still run about the same temps as this.


----------



## jasonn20

batch# L045B021

[URL=http://img846.imageshack.us/i/l045b120stabilityp95.png/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## 87dtna

I'm thinking about buying this chip.  Still for sale?


----------



## jasonn20

Sold!


----------

